# I think I have the dreaded Dual Mass Flywheel rattle...



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Guys to make this simple : 2012 Golf 2.5 5MT 2,600 miles. 

From the first time I pulled in my driveway with my car (after an hours drive home from the dealer) I noticed that when the clutch was let out in neutral the trans made a "marbles in a can" rattling sound. And then a similar whooshing noise in reverse, 1st, and second gear at low speeds. 

Took the car to my dealer where the tech said it was normal bearing play in the trans causing noise. 

(my past car was a 98 jetta 5 speed that I drove for 100k miles) - Never made a noise like this. 

So I'm taking the car in soon for my courtesy check ( within the first 3 months of ownership) and I'm nervous about how to approach this. I can post a video if need be. I am pretty positive the noise is not normal as it gets louder as the car has driven and is warmed up. It is most audible by the driver side wheel with the clutch let out and in neutral. Push the clutch in and all is quiet.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

A vid would help.


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's a video of the noise. I placed my phone on the driver side wheel. When the clutch is let out you'll here a click and then a metallic chirping noise. When it's pushed in you can only here the motor, bringing it to another dealer monday. 

- Mike


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine makes the same noise, which is just the internals of the transmission rotating and is normal. I work for a trans shop and had the owner and his dad listen to it and check it out, just the way they have the clearances set inside


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

I just went out to my new 2012 golf with 312 miles on it and listened with the clutch in and clutch out. I never heard anything unless I let the clutch out fast, then I just heard it engage. So its for sure abnormal, imo. 

good luck man


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a follow up incase anyone has a similar noise: 

Brought the car to a different dealer who has a MUCH better reputation than the original one I went to. As soon as the tech heard it he said they would replace the clutch assembly. Waiting for a call from them to set everything up next week.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

yeah that sound is not normal. Good thing you found a different dealer with a better reputation.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

My stock clutch assembly became audible after stiffer mounts were installed. 
I drove tens of thousands of miles that way without issue. 
Now a lightweight flywheel is in there and it loves to chatter. 
Some noise would be normal, but if your tech suggests it be replaced then I would follow that recommendation.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Get a single mass flywheel. Clutchmasters clutch kit its phenomenal, Pete is correct though chatter is there for sure, but you're getting so much more reliability

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

My transmission just blew up with the beginning signs sounding like this! Its the Trans input shaft play that then can turn to grenade style explosions

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm really hoping the dealer will be able to fix it once and for all. If its just a little noisy and wont affect anything for the life of the car than I can live with it. Must not be THAT common of a problem if so few people replied..


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought my throw out was bad for a while. Once i turbo'd my car,i replaced the clutch and flywheel.new throw out was included. The problem didn't go away.turns out it was my input shaft and 3rd gear that were going out slowly








Sounds innocent...but you might be getting closer to this than you might realize

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

thats a bit scary.. although i have the power train warranty for like 5 years and 50k so im not super worried about the trans failing... VW will just have to replace it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

And give you a loaner for 3 weeks.my friend had his go.they didn't feel like ordering the Trans for a week lol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Just watched the OPs vid a few times and then compared it to my car. 
2012 6400 miles. 
Mine is pretty similar. Definitely can hear more machinery rotating when the clutch pedal isn't pressed. 
Not quite as loud... But then again my head wasn't in the wheel well.


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

Picking my Golf up today from the VW dealer who replaced the clutch assembly. Will post later to let everyone know if the noise is gone.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Did they mention the cause or reason for it to sound the way it did or was it just defective?
Did they install a new flywheel as well? 
Looking forward to your update :thumbup:.


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

After picking my car up from the Vw dealer yesterday I drove it 100 miles to my beach house. As of now the noise is gone! The trans is silent in neutral. The dealer gave me zero problems and replaced the clutch, flywheel, throw out bearing and all the stretch bolts in one day. The total bill of parts came to about $2100 paid by Vw and they even gave me a loaner for the day. I think this is a more common issue than we realize as the service guy told me they had replaced a few clutches in new cars. I'd say if you have this noise bring your car in to the dealer and if they give you a load of crap bring it to another dealer with a better rep. When I asked if any parts had obvious defects the tech said no other than that there was some surface rust on half of the clutch disk.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Your dealer may have left a good impression with you, but VW will no doubt kick that claim. That noise is NORMAL. Until 2010 from about 2005 dual mass flywheels were used. Now, they use single mass flywheels for the 2.5 engine. This means more noise (gear rattle) which is normal. Yours will make noise again and don't worry about it.


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree that some noise is normal, however my clutch pedal was feeling strange, and there was an audible clicking/tapping inside the car that would change pitch if slight pressure was put on the clutch pedal. So while the flywheel rattle may be normal, something in their definitely needed to be fixed.. not to mention i'll use this dealership from now on since they did not just dismiss me.


----------

